# vitamin D



## Guest (Dec 10, 2000)

Vitamin D for Inflammatory Bowel Disease The all-important nutrient, Vitamin D, may help to reduce some of the symptoms of inflammatory bowel disease, new research suggests. Researchers from Pennsylvania State University note that "Anecdotal data suggest that the amount of vitamin D available in the environment either from sunshine exposure or diet may be an important factor affecting the development of inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) in humans."They decided to test the theory in animal experiments by using mice genetically predisposed to develop symptoms resembling human IBD. The mice were separated into 3 groups.One group was made vitamin D deficientAnother group was kept vitamin D sufficient Another group was supplemented with active vitamin D (1,25-dihydroxycholecalciferol). Vitamin D deficient mice rapidly developed diarrhea and a wasting disease, leading to death.The vitamin D sufficient mice did not develop diarrhea, waste or die.However, mice who received the active vitamin D supplement had their symptoms of IBD significantly reduced in as little as 2 weeks. It also blocked the further progression of the disease.Journal of Nutrition. 2000;130:2648-2652


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for posting this, Emily! I think sometimes we overlook vitamin D in our supplementation.JeanG


----------

